

A Palantir Founder Suggests His Startup Is Worth About $8 Billion - bane
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/01/16/a-palantir-founder-suggests-his-startup-is-worth-about-8-billion/

======
monkeyface123
Neat!

